# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Akrihin dbol, new package?

## kalaspuff

Anyone seen this package before? I have only seen the blue one myself..
The lot# on the blister packs and on the package are the same. What do you guys think? Any help would be appreciated! Thanks.

----------


## kalaspuff

The weird lines and the jagged edges are from the scanner.. Sorry about that..

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

Could you please post a pic of the blister pack.

----------


## kalaspuff

Ok, this is the best I can do with my scanner...
Anyhow, the text says, and it is in the exact same style as on the package:
AKPNXNH
MetaH.... 0.005 r

----------


## aanold

Here's another thread with pics of this new package:

http://www.anabolicreview.com/vbulle...threadid=52925

----------


## kalaspuff

Thanks aanold!

----------


## Retabolil2

Yep new russian Akrikhin dbol

----------

